# Cabela's 3/11



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Parking lot was full, but, not so full I couldnt find a spot as soon as I pulled in. Had no problems inside, no lines either at the gun counter or the register. Plenty of .308 and decent amout of FMC .223. no 22 caliber of any size. No .357 which I really needed.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I was there too today.... same thing almost with parking....and was there when they were putting out more cci 22's....limit 3 on any combination....well they weren't hp's so I passed and walked around some, then went back to get a couple boxes.....all gone ....maybe next time.... prices seemed a little high .....but not bad ....thought of getting a few boxes of the 480 ruger..... but can do better from on-line....
maybe it's just the economy and everything is high in price anymore and I haven't noticed not out looking for anything lately....will go back.... still have a little in gift cards to spend....was told if you want bricks of 22's ..... 8am in the morning, is when you need to be there....might head that way after dropping off he grand daughter at school


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I was there around 8:15 am. No 22's on the shelf that I saw. 3 workers in the fishing department were very nice and helpful. They also pointed out they had the brand new rapala's in stock on an end cap.


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I was there around 8:15 am. No 22's on the shelf that I saw. 3 workers in the fishing department were very nice and helpful. They also pointed out they had the brand new rapala's in stock on an end cap.


I was in the fishing dept at the same time as boostedawdfun and I agree the guys are very informative and helpful. The new rapalas are nice!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was also there on 3/11, found 3 rapala shad rap that I couldnt find anywhere else, priced good at 6.99 each, but they did not have any smile blades I found them at the old dutchman kind of pricey at 8.99 for 25 but it was the only place I have found them at, also found #5 beads at the Dutchman at 2.59 for 100 that is great deal! Dutchman also has Mustad slow death hooks at 2.99 for 10 size 4


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

went around 3:30. parking lot was jammed up but wasnt too bad inside. picked up a few things in the fishing department which i thought was pretty nice and nicer than anything else in the area. walked around the whole store. i was impressed. checking out was a breeze as there was about 10 registers opened and no more than 2 or 3 people in each line.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Went today got a part for the boat and a bag of beef jerky. Nice place but for what I need and use I will keep shopping Norton. 

No .22 ammo today either


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmmm, went to Buckeye Outdoors for ammo, and I have to say I was little disappointed with the fishing dept. Holes everywhere where there should be product. They are not going to compete with Cabelas if they dont keep up a better restocking program. They also has zip for ammo. hardly a handgun in the case's as well.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dovans said:


> Hmmm, went to Buckeye Outdoors for ammo, and I have to say I was little disappointed with the fishing dept. Holes everywhere where there should be product. They are not going to compete with Cabelas if they dont keep up a better restocking program. They also has zip for ammo. hardly a handgun in the case's as well.


I can't believe the unavailability of 22's and the prices when you finally come across some....even the mail order..... if they have it are 3 times what they once were not long ago....and not even being taxed yet....that I think is coming


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Went to Dicks Sporting here in Lancaster and there was a fair amount of 22lr ammo...


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

Unfortunatly its supply and demand . we (public) are buying it up faster than they can get it . you cant blame these places for empty shelves its a buying frenzy that the public has created because of fear (real or not ) and it wont stop until ammo manufacturers catch up or we slow down our buying . We are partially responsible for the high cost because we are willing to pay it ! Hope it slows down soon !


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

You have to be at Buckeye Outdoors the right time (or just get lucky) for the handguns. 2 Saturdays ago (when the new ad came out), they had Ruger LC9's for $319 (everyone else wants $399 if you can find one) - got there at noon on Sunday, took 4 1/2 hours before I was out the door, and I bought the last lc9 they had- they did have a good selection then, but judging from the number of people waiting, I'm sure they did not last long. Talking to the gun counter clerk while we were waiting at the register, he told me they got in a shipment of 200 LC9's in November, they were gone by Christmas.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was in Cabelas tonight, realized right away I needed more time than I had to really look at what I wanted, the gun counter was nuts, no 22, very limited handgun ammo..but the salesman said they are getting trucks daily. I then headed to the fishing section and quickly looked around, seems like it was well stocked, picked up a few things, will definitely need to go back my next day off.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I was in there the other night and got to spend a LOT of time just browsing around. I really like the selection and wide variety of things they offer. However, I was not liking the prices on lures at all. I didn't see any lures that looked like a good buy. Everything was at market price or marked up. 

I did find a steal of a deal. I found 1 Fish Eagle II Med/Hev 8'6" musky rod that was regular price $99 on sale for $39. I didn't need, but at that price it was going home with me. 

I almost bought some hunting stuff. Great selection. Tons of optics!

I'll be spending more money in there for sure. In a couple weeks I'll probably order some Ram rod holders for my kayak.


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

are they still having the grand opening sales this weekend cant find the sales ad online


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think they really had any sales but I did think they had slightly better prices than Dick's


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

just came from there....went to pick up an on-line sale order (vacuum seal 50ft bag) no 22's and the limit has decrease to 2 boxes of 50rds....or 1 box of 100rds.....didn't matter any way there was none.....the parking was no problem when I got there but leaving seemed to be tougher on spots....did have lunch there (elk sandwich)....next time I am going to try the wild boar


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, I'll ask... How was the sandwich?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hooch said:


> Ok, I'll ask... How was the sandwich?


very good....will diffidently have lunch there again....first time for me and elk....rather sweet meat ....looking forward to the wild boar too....but would rather get it fresh from one of the southern states where they are over run with them.....but till then....it is on my list up there.....already had buffalo before...... that they also have too


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

deleted


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

went last night and only left with some flicker shads, not everything i planned on getting, seems like i'll be utilizing the ship to store option more than anything.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just came back with the wife. The place was packed. Little line to get in to the parking lot. Inside packed. Wife found her fishing pole, within minutes. No more looking around for her. She was ready to go. I "forced" her to walk around the store. ah ha yea. We spent well over 120 bucks and none of that spent was on me. Pole was 60 I think. Shimano (Sellars) She picked up a St Croix and really liked it, but, it wasn't "stiff" enough for her.. Thankfully, it was twice the price of the Shimano.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I just returned from my first visit. Honestly, I was underwhelmed, except that the lure selection is excellent. The aquarium is a joke; there's a smallie with nice coloration hiding in a corner down at the bottom that doesn't want anything to do with all those stupid trout. I felt bad for it. Seriously, the aquarium needs to be much bigger or contain half the fish. My biggest issue is that I felt claustrophobic walking down the aisles, which is similar to how I feel in a crowded grocery store, and isn't a good sign regarding me going back any time soon. If I return it will be during off-hours when I can relax in the aisles and not feel rushed by other shoppers and a thousand kids bouncing off the walls...


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Going in tomorrow to pick up a new reel and im sure some other stuff before I hit up Alum tomorrow. Hopefully they still have the size patriarch in stock I am looking for. 

How was the fly-fishing selection?


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Went Sunday.. Found a place to park after ten minutes ..wasn't impressed .. Maybe just because it was overly crowded still so i couldn't really enjoy it.. Maybe make another trip down after a few months ..hopefully by then it won't be hard to actually shop and browse.. Or just go to Dundee .. As for general appearances ..i wasn't impressed.. Couldn't take in the.mounts on the walls.. Aquarium was small and seemed to populated .. Aisles seemed to close together ... Overall slightly disappointed 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> Went Sunday.. Found a place to park after ten minutes ..wasn't impressed .. Maybe just because it was overly crowded still so i couldn't really enjoy it.. Maybe make another trip down after a few months ..hopefully by then it won't be hard to actually shop and browse.. Or just go to Dundee .. As for general appearances ..i wasn't impressed.. Couldn't take in the.mounts on the walls.. Aquarium was small and seemed to populated .. Aisles seemed to close together ... Overall slightly disappointed
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ditto on all that...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> Going in tomorrow to pick up a new reel and im sure some other stuff before I hit up Alum tomorrow. Hopefully they still have the size patriarch in stock I am looking for.
> 
> How was the fly-fishing selection?


They had a lot of stuff, except that it doesn't have its own little alcove like Wheeling, which speaks to the "general appearances" point Dstiner makes that I happen to agree with...


----------



## bigtracker (Apr 6, 2010)

Fin feather fur in Ashland


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

bigtracker said:


> Fin feather fur in Ashland


I haven't been there.. Is it worth the trip?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

dstiner86 said:


> I haven't been there.. Is it worth the trip?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wow.. That is a tough question. No aquarium though.<G> When ever I go to see my parents in Strongsville, (Cleveland area) I usually stop in. Would I go out of my way, ahhh, I wouldnt. Dont get me wrong, well worth stopping in if your up that way. It is right off of 71. Ashland exit.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

bigtracker said:


> Fin feather fur in Ashland


+1

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Wow.. That is a tough question. No aquarium though.<G> When ever I go to see my parents in Strongsville, (Cleveland area) I usually stop in. Would I go out of my way, ahhh, I wouldnt. Dont get me wrong, well worth stopping in if your up that way. It is right off of 71. Ashland exit.


I've passed it all to often but never at times i can stop :-/.. so in urself opinion both are about the same drive.. Where can you usually find better prices the fin or cabelas?.. buckeye outdoors is about the same distance too... Haven't been there either.. I think i have a lot of driving to so this season.. Frankly walmart is getting old and i need to find a new place to find good priced tackle 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> I just returned from my first visit. Honestly, I was underwhelmed, except that the lure selection is excellent. The aquarium is a joke; there's a smallie with nice coloration hiding in a corner down at the bottom that doesn't want anything to do with all those stupid trout. I felt bad for it. Seriously, the aquarium needs to be much bigger or contain half the fish. My biggest issue is that I felt claustrophobic walking down the aisles, which is similar to how I feel in a crowded grocery store, and isn't a good sign regarding me going back any time soon. If I return it will be during off-hours when I can relax in the aisles and not feel rushed by other shoppers and a thousand kids bouncing off the walls...


Claustrophobic is kinda how I felt aslo. I'm thinking they jammed to much stuff into not enough space. I think the fish in the aquarium feel the same way.

Also you can only park so many cars in their parking lot!!!! I had to laugh when I saw signs in front of other stores that said "NO CABELAS PARKING".


Somebody under-estimated Ohio!!!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

dstiner86 said:


> I've passed it all to often but never at times i can stop :-/.. so in urself opinion both are about the same drive.. Where can you usually find better prices the fin or cabelas?.. buckeye outdoors is about the same distance too... Haven't been there either.. I think i have a lot of driving to so this season.. Frankly walmart is getting old and i need to find a new place to find good priced tackle
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dont forget GM over in Hilliard.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Dont forget GM over in Hilliard.


R u talking gander mountain?.. I just heard of it.. Also have that fiSherman warehouse of whatever.. Forget the name.. ..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

hang_loose said:


> Claustrophobic is kinda how I felt aslo. I'm thinking they jammed to much stuff into not enough space. I think the fish in the aquarium feel the same way.
> 
> Also you can only park so many cars in their parking lot!!!! I had to laugh when I saw signs in front of other stores that said "NO CABELAS PARKING".
> 
> ...


x2

Glad there open, but parking is a something to be desired. Eventually crowds will die down and probably get better, but really, why put customers (plus neighboring stores, etc.) through the parking problem during future Hot sales and/or holiday shopping. Hope they have plans to expand there parking lot a "tad".


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Parking lot was decently packed but we snagged a spot right up front. Overall not very crowded inside line was very quick. Felt the fishing section could be slightly better organized (grouping rods and reels and what not) but overall better selection than anywhere else. I will still go to local places but nice to have almost everything in one place. 

Now if they would just get the trout out of the aquarium and make it more natural Hahahahaha!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> Parking lot was decently packed but we snagged a spot right up front. Overall not very crowded inside line was very quick. Felt the fishing section could be slightly better organized (grouping rods and reels and what not) but overall better selection than anywhere else. I will still go to local places but nice to have almost everything in one place.
> 
> Now if they would just get the trout out of the aquarium and make it more natural Hahahahaha!


They better keep that striper well fed or those trout will have a rough go of it...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

what we were told when we went before the opening, that you could bring your catch in alive and they would guarantee it ....then put it in the tank....I told them, I thought that to be illegal ....soooo who knows..... but I wouldn't do it....maybe they have special permission ....but I still think the lady didn't know what she was talking about, either one of them that gave us the special tour ??? I could be wrong....I know I can't take a fish(bass,crappie,muskie,perch) home and put it in my aquarium....why could I take one there???


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> what we were told when we went before the opening, that you could bring your catch in alive and they would guarantee it ....then put it in the tank....I told them, I thought that to be illegal ....soooo who knows..... but I wouldn't do it....maybe they have special permission ....but I still think the lady didn't know what she was talking about, either one of them that gave us the special tour ??? I could be wrong....I know I can't take a fish(bass,crappie,muskie,perch) home and put it in my aquarium....why could I take one there???


No fish I catch and release will spend the rest of its day fighting for space in that fishbowl...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

If I were to catch a monster size Bass, might be cool to have it on display. Alive.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I had told her the next 25lb muskie I caught I would bring it in and see what fish were left after a while(at that time the trout were in the back and just gold fish in the tank).....no I really think it is illegal for us to do.....but could be wrong....any experts out there that know that part of the law


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I know bass pro does fish donations but has to be inspected and set up


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

I know for a fact that Bass Pro in other states will take a live fish you've caught and put it in the aquarium if they are borderline record size. I imagine that Cabelas would be able to do the same thing. I'm thinking they have a system set up for it. Although I'd probably call ahead and check it out before bringing in a paint bucket full of bass.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Don't know why it would be illegal. I mean if you catch the fish legaly and your not introducing it to any other body of water and not selling it, seems to me it's your fish to do with it what you want. Could you not give it to a family member to eat, or for that matter could you not give it to the guy fishing beside you as long as you do not take over your legal limit? I'm not really sure what the law states but if I wasn't going to eat the fish, then back into the water it goes. No worries that way.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought it to be illegal to have a game fish, in a home aquarium....I would think the similar thing in there's....it says ODNR donated the fish in there ....so ?????


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> I had told her the next 25lb muskie I caught I would bring it in and see what fish were left after a while(at that time the trout were in the back and just gold fish in the tank).....no I really think it is illegal for us to do.....but could be wrong....any experts out there that know that part of the law


It wouldn't be able to turn around in that thing...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> I thought it to be illegal to have a game fish, in a home aquarium....I would think the similar thing in there's....it says ODNR donated the fish in there ....so ?????


It would be nice not to have a gray area in this matter. I've had game fish in aquariums and friends have game fish in theirs also. Middle and high schools are using "game fish" in their hydroponic expierements(sp).

If the fish is not endangered and not being entered into another open body of water(not farm ponds), I'd consider them legal.

Now, if you get tired of them in your aquarium and want to get rid of them...thats a whole new problem. I can't really see it as bad as releasing the boa constricters like they did in Florida but you can never tell what one species could do to a new area.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned it or not but they told me they restock the ammo shelves at 6pm so the evening customers could buy some.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> what we were told when we went before the opening, that you could bring your catch in alive and they would guarantee it ....then put it in the tank....I told them, I thought that to be illegal ....soooo who knows..... but I wouldn't do it....maybe they have special permission ....but I still think the lady didn't know what she was talking about, either one of them that gave us the special tour ??? I could be wrong....I know I can't take a fish(bass,crappie,muskie,perch) home and put it in my aquarium....why could I take one there???


If they are smart they wouldn't let you do it. Your fish could have disease that would kill the rest of their fish. The best option would be to quarantine your fish to make sure it ins't going to transfer anything bad to the other fish.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I went last Saturday and they wouldn't let us in its crazy 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> If they are smart they wouldn't let you do it. Your fish could have disease that would kill the rest of their fish. The best option would be to quarantine your fish to make sure it ins't going to transfer anything bad to the other fish.



if you read in earlier post..... that is what they do....quarantee all fish before big tank

I guess I must have used a g instead of the q in quarantine(and picked the wrong one on spell check)....it is stated that in the post you quoted me on
never did to good in school but I am glad there are others on here that did to correct it


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Texican said:


> I went last Saturday and they wouldn't let us in its crazy
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Best to go during the week.i went yesterday,busy but not packed.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Went today at 10. Plenty of parking and no lines. Didn't even head to the ammo. Went to the fishing department. No waders that they had on sale or Pfleuger reels that they had on sale. They even sold the demo reels. How stupid!! I couldn't even try the reels to order online. 
I did buy some lures and a battery for my kayak fish finder. Other than that, I was a little disappointed.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I don't think they really had any sales but I did think they had slightly better prices than Dick's


depends on what your buying.i thought prices were a little high on most lures unless it was the knock off stuff.further more i was in the crankbait isle which i think is too narrow anyways,and a sales floor person shoved my cart aside with me holding it so he could stock the counter!I understand he had a job to do,but he could have said excuse me,or can i help you?i bit my lip,only because I have worked retail for over 20yrs.walked by half a dozen people and none of them ever asked me if i needed help,or even a nod. on top of that when i checked out duck calls rang out and the cashier was bitching about it!"8hrs a day its turkey calls,duck calls or somthing".they werent even busy when i was there at 10am tues.I understand its been a zoo with grand opening,and workers are grumpy,but i never expected that.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

tadluvadd said:


> depends on what your buying.i thought prices were a little high on most lures unless it was the knock off stuff.further more i was in the crankbait isle which i think is too narrow anyways,and a sales floor person shoved my cart aside with me holding it so he could stock the counter!I understand he had a job to do,but he could have said excuse me,or can i help you?i bit my lip,only because I have worked retail for over 20yrs.walked by half a dozen people and none of them ever asked me if i needed help,or even a nod. on top of that when i checked out duck calls rang out and the cashier was bitching about it!"8hrs a day its turkey calls,duck calls or somthing".they werent even busy when i was there at 10am tues.I understand its been a zoo with grand opening,and workers are grumpy,but i never expected that.


I had the complete opposite every time I'm there. Every employee I see says hello how are you and is there anything I can help you find thought the whole store.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

tadluvadd said:


> .I understand its been a zoo with grand opening,and workers are grumpy,but i never expected that.


I experienced half that u can.. Guy in the fly fishing area was real nice.. Cashier and another in the camping was also very friendly.. But two guys in the main fishing section were rude.. I stood there patently waiting as they talked at the computer.. They look at me and go back to discussing coverage and lunches then finally rudely asked if i needed anything .. Ill be honest i flat out told them "i did but not anymore" and walked away.. I work retail and i know how it can be.. But rudeness is not acceptable no matter how bad ur day has been. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I had the complete opposite every time I'm there. Every employee I see says hello how are you and is there anything I can help you find thought the whole store.


never had the first say that to me...and I have been in multiple times too


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

? I could be wrong....I know I can't take a fish(bass,crappie,muskie,perch) home and put it in my aquarium....why could I take one there???[/QUOTE]

As long as you dont move the fish to another waterway and it is of legal size you should be able to keep it... plenty of people fill their home ponds this way eventhough keeping the fish alive and healthy can be a challenge too.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I had the complete opposite every time I'm there. Every employee I see says hello how are you and is there anything I can help you find thought the whole store.


 wow.not one person acknowledged me,except the sales person who rudely shoved my cart and said nothing.maybe everyone had poop in their cereal that morning that worked there.but thats how it was for me and the people i went with.even though its cabellas,its not that big,if they treat costumers that way SOMETIMES, they will loose business.they arent the only outdoor store around.I have been to mich store twice and wheeling 3 times and was always treated well.i dont loose sleep over it but it just surprised me.


----------



## froggtogg (May 10, 2009)

Found Remington 22 lr hollow points at Dicks--Newark today. 525 golden bullet value pack--$22.99. Only one per customer. Also had another brand, but forgot the name. Getting old--lol.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

froggtogg said:


> Found Remington 22 lr hollow points at Dicks--Newark today. 525 golden bullet value pack--$22.99. Only one per customer. Also had another brand, but forgot the name. Getting old--lol.


glad to hear that....and thanks, but not worth the drive to Newark, and swore off Dicks too


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

went to cabelas today first time.no rocket bobbers,no 10 ft crappie pole,no 7 ft ulta lite rods,no good bobby garland baits,no tempress seats,no worm bags for there tackle bags.guy said you can order and pick up at the store.the fishing dept.is a joke.good news for pro bass.went next door to dick's give them 55.00 and cabelas got 0.
thank's cabelas for a half of store wv.store a lot better.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

From what i have heard because they wouldn't let me and my friends in was more bad than good so ill go to Gander Moutian its a little further but they have what i need most of the time or ill order it on line love them Bobby Garland baby shad they slay the crappie 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

jim8861 said:


> went to cabelas today first time.no rocket bobbers,no 10 ft crappie pole,no 7 ft ulta lite rods,no good bobby garland baits,no tempress seats,no worm bags for there tackle bags.guy said you can order and pick up at the store.the fishing dept.is a joke.good news for pro bass.went next door to dick's give them 55.00 and cabelas got 0.
> thank's cabelas for a half of store wv.store a lot better.



Did you catch anything at Rocky Fork, Saturday ?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> if you read in earlier post..... that is what they do....quarantee all fish before big tank
> 
> I guess I must have used a g instead of the q in quarantine(and picked the wrong one on spell check)....it is stated that in the post you quoted me on
> never did to good in school but I am glad there are others on here that did to correct it


Sorry about that.....I misread what you had posted.


----------

